# Ainulindalë film project



## Ormal's Southern Light (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello, fellow Tolkien fans! I'm a film student from Brazil producing a project, a film based on Ainulindalë.

The Silmarillion is by far my favourite Tolkien book, and when I got a assingment to make a short-film based on a literature piece, I knew that I would do something based on Tolkien, and Ainulindalë is one of the best parts of the entire Silmarillion.

Now, I know that it's a hardcore task making an visually abstract story since it's completely based on music score, but I had a vision of the story based on Evan Palmer's marvelous graphic novel.





 This is what I have ""finished"" from the film, although I'm wanting to perfect the score. The movie it's going to be approximately 20-30 minutes long. I'm not looking to compress the story that much, nor change it. But since I'm working with no budget, I will shorten some passages of the book, apart from that, I'm aiming to be as faithful to the story.

I choosed the black and white, 1.43:1 aspect ratio aestehtic because I feel it accentuates the abstract and ethereal factor of the story, as well giving a more "ancient" and classical look to it.

I wanted some feedback for the visual and most importantly musical aspect of the project because I want to do it just right, and I figured some fan feedback could help! Maybe even some ideas too.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 23, 2022)

I feel this is secret proof that Melkor's most favoured music is of the contemporary/modern style... 

It's a beautiful film though: I've always loved the Ainulindale, and the Valaquenta.

Do you only plan on taking extracts from the original book, or are you intending to weave something else into there also?


----------



## Ormal's Southern Light (Aug 23, 2022)

For most of Melkor's Discord I used a combo of everything of the most chaotic classical music I could find, but mainly De Natura Sonoris. But when you say contemporary/morden is more of rock? Or like Tangerine Dream, Isao Tomita?



Vilisse said:


> It's a beautiful film though: I've always loved the Ainulindale, and the Valaquenta.
> 
> Do you only plan on taking extracts from the original book, or are you intending to weave something else into there also?


Only the original Silmarillion book. I will weave somethings from the future in the vision of the Ainur, like The Two Lamps.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 23, 2022)

Ormal's Southern Light said:


> For most of Melkor's Discord I used a combo of everything of the most chaotic classical music I could find, but mainly De Natura Sonoris. But when you say contemporary/morden is more of rock? Or like Tangerine Dream, Isao Tomita?


Let's see...in my opinion, it's anything that isn't Baroque/Classical/Romantic. Basically anything that literally holds discord and too much chromaticism.

(I know Melkor's going to seethe at me in anger over in the Void, after hearing what I've just said - but I couldn't care less, since I'm on the side of the Valar.  )


Ormal's Southern Light said:


> Only the original Silmarillion book. I will weave somethings from the future in the vision of the Ainur, like The Two Lamps.


You named yourself after one of them, I see. And before that fateful day of the Darkening of Valinor, the Two Trees shone bright also (but that's probably too far into the Tides of Time).


----------



## Ormal's Southern Light (Aug 23, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> Let's see...in my opinion, it's anything that isn't Baroque/Classical/Romantic. Basically anything that literally holds discord and too much chromaticism.


So I think the Discord is pretty much alright, De Natura Sonoris and the other pieces are all based on discord and dissonance, but I think I will put some more synth themes in the likes of Tangerine Dream.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 23, 2022)

Ormal's Southern Light said:


> So I think the Discord is pretty much alright, De Natura Sonoris and the other pieces are all based on discord and dissonance, but I think I will put some more synth themes in the likes of Tangerine Dream.


_Well, to my ears, it's already too much for me...  _


----------



## Ormal's Southern Light (Aug 23, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> _Well, to my ears, it's already too much for me... _


I will ease off some of it for coherence sake, this is very much an unfinished version of the music. I agree that there is too much going on.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 23, 2022)

Ormal's Southern Light said:


> I will ease off some of it for coherence sake, this is very much an unfinished version of the music. I agree that there is too much going on.


I meant not to offend you in any way. Maybe my ears are just too sensitive...


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 27, 2022)

Ormal's Southern Light said:


> Hello, fellow Tolkien fans! I'm a film student from Brazil producing a project, a film based on Ainulindalë.
> 
> The Silmarillion is by far my favourite Tolkien book, and when I got a assingment to make a short-film based on a literature piece, I knew that I would do something based on Tolkien, and Ainulindalë is one of the best parts of the entire Silmarillion.
> 
> ...


An excellent piece that goes well with the creation story. I would add more deeper tones; very deep tones that are felt more than heard, “deeper than the abyss” maybe. Also, there is a long time in the middle of this recording where there is nothing but a black screen with music. You may already be dealing with this, so ignore me if I am over-stepping the mark. Maybe some graphics visualising Melkor’s discord?


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 27, 2022)

Awesome!

You mentioned weaving in The Two Lamps. I wonder if it would be good to depart from the black and white format at that time. The sudden appearance of color coinciding with the lighting of the Two Lamps might be a nice touch.

Ormal: Gold
Illuin: Sky Blue or Silver


----------



## Ormal's Southern Light (Aug 28, 2022)

Eledhwen said:


> An excellent piece that goes well with the creation story. I would add more deeper tones; very deep tones that are felt more than heard, “deeper than the abyss” maybe. Also, there is a long time in the middle of this recording where there is nothing but a black screen with music. You may already be dealing with this, so ignore me if I am over-stepping the mark. Maybe some graphics visualising Melkor’s discord?


Thanks for the feedback! So, during the Ilúvatar's Third Theme I changed to have a more stern music, with the climax crescendo having a more "deep" feeling. The black screens as well the texts will be replaced by visual graphics like the other sequences of the film!



Eljorahir said:


> Awesome!
> 
> You mentioned weaving in The Two Lamps. I wonder if it would be good to depart from the black and white format at that time. The sudden appearance of color coinciding with the lighting of the Two Lamps might be a nice touch.
> 
> ...


Yeah, so the plan is when changing to the vision that the Ainur have of Arda, I will change aspect ratio to a more traditional 2.55:1 scope and show some Middle-Earth-like landscapes in full color. That is the first time that the Ainur technically _see _things, as they only knew sounds and songs, not images. Hence too the black and white, a nice separation of only light and darkness, the existence and the Void.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Just checking up (not to rush you or anything - take your time):

How is your project going? Well, I believe?


----------



## Ormal's Southern Light (Sep 2, 2022)

Not an update, as I'm still working on the first half of the film (up until when Ilúvatar strikes the last chord against Melkor that ceassed the music) and updating and improving the music, but I just watched The Rings of Power intro and the references to the Ainulindale are so good! It's a nice interpretation/reference to the Creation tale by the sonic vibrations with the abstract fractal visuals.



Vilisse said:


> Just checking up (not to rush you or anything - take your time):
> 
> How is your project going? Well, I believe?


Oh yes, it's definetly happening, should be out by December? I think? Maybe November, it's a final exam sort of thing so it's supposed to be delivered by then.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ormal's Southern Light said:


> Oh yes, it's definetly happening, should be out by December? I think? Maybe November, it's a final exam sort of thing so it's supposed to be delivered by then.


Ah - well, good luck with that! I am sure it will go well. My Hope goes e'er with thee.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Where can it be watched? What format is it in? And is it cartoon or Liveaction?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Where can it be watched? What format is it in? And is it cartoon or Liveaction?


Give them a Moment, for pity's sake...! Let them finish it in peace... Would you rather watch an unfinished tale of it, or wait till it is woven to completion?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Oh I am not asking now! I am asking where we can watch it once released! You misunderstand me,Vilisse!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Oh I am not asking now! I am asking where we can watch it once released! You misunderstand me,Vilisse!


Deep pardon grant me, then. Sometimes for me, Time is truly only a Moment...too fleetingly doth it pass for my _féa_.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Pardon you need not! Mayhap I was unclear! Let us both go onward, pardoning one another in our small mistakes and be glad in Iluvatar for we speak of Ainulindale!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 2, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Pardon you need not! Mayhap I was unclear! Let us both go onward, pardoning one another in our small mistakes and be glad in Iluvatar for we speak of Ainulindale!


Ainulindale indeed, and such joy we shalt both hold e'er the dearest!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Indeed, now more than e'er.


----------



## Ormal's Southern Light (Sep 2, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Where can it be watched? What format is it in? And is it cartoon or Liveaction?


Once completed, it will be available on YouTube, and it will be completely computer generated visuals as you can see in the work-in-progress clip. Though, yes, it will have a few live action segments it will mostly be visual effects. Thank you guys for your interest


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 2, 2022)

Interesting! I can't wait to see! Be sure to link it once complete!


----------

